# Countdown to Puppy!



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

I’ve been posting intermittently to my “It’s Official” thread but feel like I need a new thread over here. As of today, 35 days until my puppy comes home!

k9data link for Gypsy K9data.com
K9data link for Toby. K9data.com









I have started buying things from my list and the kids and I enjoy getting our Chewy packages each day.


















The Skout’s Honor Honeysuckle smells SO DELICIOUS.










He will obviously need plenty of toys! I picked him up a few at petsmart but then I started being a germaphobe and anything I saw that I liked I just ordered from Chewy instead. Bio security in the early days is of utmost importance to me and I’d be very upset if I tracked in something on a toy from a pet store.










I am planning on doing a link craft with the kiddos to help count down the days to puppy. Those are always fun! I’ll post photos when we get it done.

My puppy turns 3 weeks tomorrow morning. His eyes are open and they’re finding their voice! I don’t know which one is mine yet, surely one of the 3 boys.
I’ve been having dreams about them and they’re so entertaining. I dreamt that I was examining the puppy’s ears to guess what color they’d be, and their muzzle and stop, and then suddenly they were scooting all over the place not contained in their whelping box. Haha!
























I am also missing my best friend Skip. Please enjoy this little picture I made of him. Something I like to do during sad times when I’m lonely for my dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very exciting time for you, the pups are beautiful. 
Good to see you and your little ones are having fun shopping and preparing for your little one.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I remember how exciting the wait can be! Can't wait to see pics. You need to send the furminator back, it's the same concept as a curry comb on a horse and will strip the long layers of the coat. Your dog will look like a labrador not a golden. To get the under coat (long time off before you get adult coat) use a rake that doesn't cut the top coat. They are about $6. at tractor supply (or chewy) vs the cost of the furminator. Merry Christmas!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Very nice posts, you seem well prepared for the new pack member! Our new pup will hit four weeks on Christmas week, so out time also is short to get our new boy into our pack...


----------



## dbrown (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm so excited for you! Very cute to see your family getting in on the preparations. I can't get over the "matching pajamas" on your to-buy list... I'm already hoping you share a photo of that once your boy is home!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Congrats! Very exciting!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's so exciting!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

puddles everywhere said:


> I remember how exciting the wait can be! Can't wait to see pics. You need to send the furminator back, it's the same concept as a curry comb on a horse and will strip the long layers of the coat. Your dog will look like a labrador not a golden. To get the under coat (long time off before you get adult coat) use a rake that doesn't cut the top coat. They are about $6. at tractor supply (or chewy) vs the cost of the furminator. Merry Christmas!


It’s a slicker brush by furminator not the deshedder tool.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Quick Petco trip today!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

?????


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

We use that exact green slip-lead!! It was perfect for potty training and slipping on every 30 minutes when we had to take Denver out to potty as a little puppy. We still use it to take him on potty-walks or to get in the car, because he never has a collar on unless we’re going somewhere.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Emmdenn said:


> We use that exact green slip-lead!! It was perfect for potty training and slipping on every 30 minutes when we had to take Denver out to potty as a little puppy. We still use it to take him on potty-walks or to get in the car, because he never has a collar on unless we’re going somewhere.


It was on my breeders recommended product list! As was the heartbeat bear and the specific food and water bowls.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

my experience w that bear is it's not able to hold up to an 8 week old puppy... I have people send them to me all the time for litter play and they never make a week.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

We used the snuggle puppy too! Denver loved it. However, we did have to make sure we took it out of the crate when we took him out, and didn’t leave it out. We put it back in his crate with him for bed time because we wanted it to be more like a sleeping companion than a toy. So he never was allowed to “play” with it.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Emmdenn said:


> We used the snuggle puppy too! Denver loved it. However, we did have to make sure we took it out of the crate when we took him out, and didn’t leave it out. We put it back in his crate with him for bed time because we wanted it to be more like a sleeping companion than a toy. So he never was allowed to “play” with it.


That’s the plan! I want to have the breeder send me some blankets with mom/siblings scent to help the transition. I do that for my moms with babies in the NICU and it helps them so much. Maybe just some cheaper baby blankets I can ship to them.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Do you think these bully buddies are worth it?








Bully Buddy Starter Kit


Prevent your dog from choking - order the Bully Buddy today! The Bully Buddy is a durable, easy-to-use, vet-approved, BPA-free bully stick holder for dogs of ALL sizes!




bowwowlabs.com


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

It depends. I know of some people who let their dogs eat the entire bully stick and have no issues. We gave Denver bully sticks from early on, and would take them away from him when they got to be about 2 inches left. He never had an resource guarding or anything, and now if he chews on a bully stick, he will come over to us, tail wagging and ears back on his head to show/give us the end of his bully stick. We always heavily praised him when he would give us the bully stick, so it's pretty funny that he does this now.

Yesterday he was chewing on a braided bully stick, and got to the end of the bone. I saw him walk away from two of the ~3inch pieces, but couldn't find the 3rd one. I kind of forgot about it, and then took him out to go to the bathroom a few minutes later. When we got outside he sat down and just wagged his tail and looked at me. I opened his mouth and he was holding onto the last piece of the stick, which he then proudly gave to me. We did NOT intentionally teach him this though...

So I think if you are worried about being able to take the stick away when it gets small enough to swallow/choke on, it would be a nice thing to have. I do know of dogs who have choked on the small pieces or swallowed them and then vomited them back up later.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Are you going to use the bully sticks for entertainment or teething? They smell pretty awful (like one might imagine a dried cow penis would smell) and there are other things that work better for teething like tendons https://www.amazon.com/REDBARN-NATU...argid=aud-799727667774:pla-341901325883&psc=1 for instance that they can't really hurt themselves on like the can w the bully sticks. And tendons don't stink their sweet little faces up! At 8 weeks (I haven't tried the red barn brand but the merrick I have bought hundreds of) they'll last about 3-4 hours on a good day and can help a tooth out far better than a round thing because they get holes in them and are stringy.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

For teething purposes, we used Redbarn knuckles, femur bones and beef tendons. They last WAY longer than bully sticks do. With the knuckles and hollow femur bones, we stuffed them with greek yogurt, pumpkin or peanut butter and froze them, which was great for teething.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

I never gave my last dog bully sticks because he never wanted to chew on anything. Thank you for the other suggestions! I will definitely add those bones to my list. I’ve just heard bully sticks are good for goldens. I don’t know what ages go with what kind of bones/chews. 

New news, I got a bark box subscription for the puppy since they were having a sale.

The kids and I finished the links! 32 days!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Miranda Gallegos said:


> I never gave my last dog bully sticks because he never wanted to chew on anything. Thank you for the other suggestions! I will definitely add those bones to my list. I’ve just heard bully sticks are good for goldens. I don’t know what ages go with what kind of bones/chews.
> 
> New news, I got a bark box subscription for the puppy since they were having a sale.
> 
> ...


Luke had a Bark Box and loved it.

As for the company, I couldn't have higher praise. When Luke passed away, they immediately canceled the year long subscription and sent me a sympathy card. They then sent follow up emails about a service they offer for free counseling for people who have lost their pets. I didn't use it, but I think that's real nice. Then about a week ago, I received a card for them telling me how difficult they know the holiday must be. Then I received an email from them asking me how I was doing and relaying a story about one of their workers who lost a pet -- sharing photos. I shared holiday photos of Luke and Abby and they kept corresponding asking me if I needed to talk and telling me how beautiful Luke was -- and Abby too.

If it's all about marketing, the are Hell of good marketers. I felt like they actually care. Not that many companies go above and beyond like that. 

My dogs knew that box was theirs and got very excited when I said, "Your Bark Box is here!" 

I hope your puppy loves it.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

diane0905 said:


> Luke had a Bark Box and loved it.
> 
> As for the company, I couldn't have higher praise. When Luke passed away, they immediately canceled the year long subscription and sent me a sympathy card. They then sent follow up emails about a service they offer for free counseling for people who have lost their pets. I didn't use it, but I think that's real nice. Then about a week ago, I received a card for them telling me how difficult they know the holiday must be. Then I received an email from them asking me how I was doing and relaying a story about one of their workers who lost a pet -- sharing photos. I shared holiday photos of Luke and Abby and they kept corresponding asking me if I needed to talk and telling me how beautiful Luke was -- and Abby too.
> 
> ...


Wow that is SO SWEET! I really could have used some counseling after I lost my dog. Heck I’m still a mess and cry often over him. I joined the PVC support group on Facebook but it’s not really useful. I started medication and therapy but I know truthfully that the only thing that can fill the void is my puppy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Miranda Gallegos said:


> Wow that is SO SWEET! I really could have used some counseling after I lost my dog. Heck I’m still a mess and cry often over him. I joined the PVC support group on Facebook but it’s not really useful. I started medication and therapy but I know truthfully that the only thing that can fill the void is my puppy.
> View attachment 868621


I'm sorry you've had/are having such a hard time. The void is so huge. I bet new puppy will fill your heart with a lot of love and happy and help to preoccupy your mind for sure. I cried every day for six weeks at least. It's only occasionally now and I have bitter sweet feelings. I took SAM-e for a bit, but have weaned myself off of it. I'm starting to smile at times when I think about Luke. He was a real blessing. I'm really looking forward to our new puppy. I break into a smile every time I look at photos of the litter. They're so sweet.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

8 more toys! All on clearance at the grocery store.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey has never had tendons....I'll have to get some for her.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

So exciting! Glad to see you got the potty bells. They were absolutely key during house training Luna. I really think they made the process way easier and faster.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

I haven’t seen my puppy since last Tuesday. I’m sad. I’ve asked a few times, I’m sure they’re just busy. This breeder isn’t as active on social media like my last one so I got a bit spoiled by their activity level. I had a dream last night that I asked to see my puppy in person (they’re 5 hours away from me) and he handed me one and I bawled my eyes out. Something that will likely happen when I finally meet my pup. I hope they’re prepared when I completely lose it. 
29 days. My puppy will be a month old this Wednesday and based on their other litter that is a week older than mine, my puppy will be eating his first meal on Wednesday.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

I got a message from my breeder today that I’m excited to share.

“Hey Miranda I saw your post just so you know how this is going to work patriot paws is taking two of the puppies so they will be evaluating the whole litter for the best service dog candidates they are focusing on females but will look at the whole litter so that I will also have the best idea of which male will be the perfect match for you.”


This means the world to me. I most likely will not have my dog trained as a service dog since I realistically cannot take him everywhere including my work place. However I will be training him to perform specific tasks for me at some point to include waking me up from nightmares and comforting me through my many panic attacks that I experience.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Priceless.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Send the Breeder your own blanket. This way you can take it home with you to provide common smells for your puppy in its new home.
dlm ny country


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

My puppy’s first bark box came in the mail and I am so impressed!! 








Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

New video of my puppy today!
25 more days. 
meet and greet on January 11th!



__ https://www.facebook.com/635588026/posts/10156832761278027


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Send the Breeder your own blanket. This way you can take it home with you to provide common smells for your puppy in its new home.
> dlm ny country


I sent off some cute blankets to the breeder today!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Can I use your photo of the BB contents for the raffle page? It'd keep me from having to open the box to take one of my own.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> Can I use your photo of the BB contents for the raffle page? It'd keep me from having to open the box to take one of my own.


Sure!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Miranda Gallegos said:


> My puppy’s first bark box came in the mail and I am so impressed!!
> View attachment 868695
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


BarkBoxes are so much fun. I love the way they do themes for each box. The toys are cute as can be.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

That is one very lucky puppy...looks like a great box of delights and toys!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

I get to meet my little boy on January 11th at 1pm. I AM SO EXCITED I CANNOT BELIEVE IT.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

It's fun to see you get ready for your pupper. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the video of the babies! Getting puppy fever over here.. if daycare wasn't so expensive I'd be getting another one this year no doubt.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

20 more days! 
my puppy is 5 weeks old today!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Today I scheduled my puppy’s first vet visit for when he comes home. We will get home pretty late (10 hour drive round trip) and then first thing in the morning he goes to the vet for his check up. Then a week later for his 2nd round of shots. I figured I’d better not wait til the last minute or there wouldn’t be any appointments left.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Miranda - you are totally on top of it all! the countdown clock is on..i'm very excited for you.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

My puppy turned 6 weeks old today. I received a new video but they’ve asked me not to post it on here or my Facebook page. 
14 days to puppy. I get to meet him this Saturday. Patriot Paws is evaluating the litter tomorrow and will choose the best puppy for me.
I keep having nightmares about my puppy. Like he dies and instead of telling me they get a random dog from a shelter and try to pass it off as a Golden when it’s not. Or that they hand me a black puppy instead. Gaaaaah. I have waited 319 days for this puppy and I’m so anxious.
He has 2 vet visits scheduled and we have our family photos which will be his “newborn” photo shoot as well and I will get his official introduction portrait which I’m looking forward to.
My photographer is so talented here is a picture of my daughter with her pony as an example.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have fun visiting the pups this weekend. Hope the next two weeks go by fast for you. 
Awful nightmare......

Your daughter is adorable, the pics of her are beautiful.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful photos of your daughter and her horse! What a blessing to grow up in that environment. Try not to be anxious. Maybe meditation music before bed or something else that relaxes you? It won't be long and puppy will join your family.


----------



## EmpyreanStar (Dec 29, 2019)

Don't let the enemy steal your joy. Your mind is the only place he can attack. Nightmares, especially those right before something amazing happens, is often his attempt at disrupting your spirit of happiness. Don't give him that power. Your puppy will be just as you have always wanted. You'll see ?


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Tomorrow is the big day I get to meet my puppy! I also get to pay for him too.


----------



## EmpyreanStar (Dec 29, 2019)

Awesome!!! 1 week to go for me ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wonderful! ? ?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

How exciting. I bet the wait will be even harder after you hold that fuzzy baby.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow..how exciting. I hope you slept well last night. Can hardly wait to hear about your visit!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

I will post pics when I get home but I will share the moment that I first met him! Warning I cry like a baby but I think you all knew I would. We are having some dinner at WAFFLE HOUSE!!!! (We don’t have one in San Antonio but Dallas does!)

without further ado...



__ https://www.facebook.com/635588026/posts/10156872977613027


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Awwww, happy tears for you! What a cutie.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awwww. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## EmpyreanStar (Dec 29, 2019)

Awww precious moments ???


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I didn't realize i needed a new cry until i watched this video. What a beautiful introduction. I can tell he is already a very loved little puppy! I can hardly wait to see the pictures. Hopefully he got to see you smile and got to play a little with you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww......that is going to be one very loved and spoiled little guy.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Thank you for all your sweet comments! Today was a day! I drove 658 miles total and will do it all again in 11 days when I pick up my baby. I got to visit with my puppy’s dad and he was so sweet and such a love bug. I thoroughly enjoyed my visit with my puppy today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, he sure is a cute boy. 
Hope the next 11 days go by quickly for you.


----------



## EmpyreanStar (Dec 29, 2019)

Beautiful pics!! Are you a photographer?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Miranda Gallegos said:


> My puppy’s first bark box came in the mail and I am so impressed!!
> View attachment 868695
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


I have to say, the cat does not look impressed! lol I want to see his face when the puppy comes!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

EmpyreanStar said:


> Beautiful pics!! Are you a photographer?


No I’m not a photographer but I do have a nice camera. I took these of my horse the other day. My friend is a real photographer and will do my puppy pictures for me!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Wonderful pictures!!!! Puppy and Dad (I'm assuming dad) are two gorgeous goldens . Have you and the kids come up with a new..or potential names?


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

sophieanne said:


> Wonderful pictures!!!! Puppy and Dad (I'm assuming dad) are two gorgeous goldens . Have you and the kids come up with a new..or potential names?


Yes he has a name but I’m waiting to reveal his name with his professional photos which will happen on the 24th.

meanwhile on Facebook....

















That is so irritating I can’t believe it!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Miranda - now there's something to look forward to!!! I can hardly wait for the name and picture reveal. I bet it's hard to be patient knowing he's waiting for you to bring him home! Are your kids in love?


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Facebook..it's incredible what they don't pull as well as what they do.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Yes they’re so excited! They loved meeting him too!


----------



## dbrown (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi Miranda, I've been thinking of you and wondering how the visit went! The video and photos are so sweet and heartfelt. I bet all 319 days felt worth the wait that first instant you held your boy.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

dbrown said:


> Hi Miranda, I've been thinking of you and wondering how the visit went! The video and photos are so sweet and heartfelt. I bet all 319 days felt worth the wait that first instant you held your boy.


YES! So much pain love and relief all in one moment. I’ve needed him for so long I just felt instant peace, something I haven’t felt since the day before my last dog died and it was just overwhelming. I regularly cry at the thought of my puppy so I just knew the real thing would just bring me to my knees. I miss him so much and can’t wait for him to come home. I look forward to everything, the hair, the accidents in potty training, the biting phase, the everything. We are so ready.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Miranda Gallegos said:


> or
> I look forward to everything, the hair, the accidents in potty training, the biting phase, the everything. We are so ready.


I cried tears of joy the first time I vacuumed Rukie's hair after 4 years without a Golden in our home. I will say though that I'm over it now, ha ha


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

6 days now! My puppy is 7 weeks old and I bought him Trupanion insurance today.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Miranda Gallegos said:


> Tomorrow is the big day I get to meet my puppy! I also get to pay for him too.


So excited for you!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

Some things I picked up for my puppy today. That slicker brush is SO SMOL. 

I am researching this facility for his puppy kindergarten classes. They say that as long as he has his first round of shots he is eligible for participation. But of course I’m incredibly concerned about their bio security. However they’ve been in business for 30 years and probably know what they’re doing. Let me know your thoughts!










Also, feel free to add me on Facebook for more puppy updates!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Miranda Gallegos said:


> But of course I’m incredibly concerned about their bio security


It is a tough call for sure. You'd have to weigh your risks, especially if parvo is an issue in your area or puppy class only starts every 8 weeks. It's hard to manage biosecurity risks at a training place, especially when there are new schools of thoughts on vaccination records and some people don't do certain shots for various reasons. There's far too many unknown variables.

That being said, I have found that I prefer to start classes at 12 weeks old. Granted, Kaizer is my first puppy so I don't have much to go off, except for that's how it worked out with Kaizer. I liked that at 12 weeks, I had already had him for a month so he was fairly comfortable with me and my family - we had some history built up already. He was also still in the midst of his socialization period, so he was still young enough not to be freaked out by all the sounds. Sometimes the young puppies (9-10 weeks old) can be a little spooked by the building and all the sounds, people, dogs, etc. They're still reeling from all the changes of coming home, and then the sudden loud environment makes them overwhelmed. I help teach classes at my training center (including the puppies!) and the older puppies (11-12+) seem to handle themselves a bit better. Also 12 week old puppies usually have 2 rounds of vaccines, so there's less risk involved imo.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Your puppy is all set - with toys and food and cleaning supplies and LOTS OF LOVE!!!! Regarding the kindergarten classes...it honestly makes me nervous. I've had puppies for the past 30+ years and I really stand by my breeders saying not to put them out with others (or even out of the home) until all their vaccinations are complete. It's one of those things - maybe they have or haven't had an incident in 30 years, but unfortunately it only takes one event to change that.It's a hard decision you need to make - perhaps talk to your vet or your breeder for their thoughts????


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

sophieanne said:


> Your puppy is all set - with toys and food and cleaning supplies and LOTS OF LOVE!!!! Regarding the kindergarten classes...it honestly makes me nervous. I've had puppies for the past 30+ years and I really stand by my breeders saying not to put them out with others (or even out of the home) until all their vaccinations are complete. It's one of those things - maybe they have or haven't had an incident in 30 years, but unfortunately it only takes one event to change that.It's a hard decision you need to make - perhaps talk to your vet or your breeder for their thoughts????


I’ve talked to both (previous and current) my breeders and they offered reassurance that he will most likely be okay due to him having his first set of vaccines which is supposed to elicit seroconversion in 60% of dogs with the last vaccine covering 90%. I will run it by my vet before we decide to go or not. I spoke with a friend locally last night that has a 4 month old labradoodle and has been taking her since 8 weeks without issue. She said it’s a very clean facility and the vaccination policy is stringent.

Today I was able to accomplish carpet cleaning and some puppy proofing including securing loose cords. I also went through all of the items I purchased for him and removed tags and took everything out of the packaging. I moved a bookcase to the dining room to open up the living room area. I removed all the shoes in the house and set up an area outside for shoes. I will save for last the bleaching of the floors, it’s been a rainy few days so it’s kind of like brushing your teeth while eating Oreos.
Here is a picture of his finished cabinet. The purple basket is FULL of toys, like I had to smash it down and pinch my finger to get it to slide in there. The wooden bin has treats and some puppy care items like nail clippers and brushes.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow!! I’m so excited for you. His little tail wagging when you were holding him...so precious.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Miranda - you've been working like a fiend...everything looks great Now the question is, will he keep everything tidy   . I guess the major countdown is on and i can only imagine the excitement you and the kids are feeling.
I'm glad you talked to the breeders....and i'm super glad you're going to speak to your vet, since he/she is the one who may see potential problems or know what the vaccination protocol/guidelines are. I'm sooooo excited for you!!!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Miranda..how long till puppy comes home??? I'm very excited for you and your kids!!!!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

sophieanne said:


> Hi Miranda..how long till puppy comes home??? I'm very excited for you and your kids!!!!


This is my _official_ timer I took a screen shot of right now.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

that is awesome!!! 3 more sleeps!!!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

TODAY IS THE DAY!
I work until 7 this morning and then I’m going to go home and sleep until 2. Then I’ll start my 5 hour drive to go get him!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Can't wait until he is home!


----------



## EmpyreanStar (Dec 29, 2019)

Post pics when you can and drive safe!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Have a great sleep and a safe drive...I have a feeling it's gonna feel even longer just cause of the excitement. Can hardly wait to hear from you when he's where he's supposed to be -- HOME!!!!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

He is home! I am exhausted. Started my trip at 315pm yesterday and didn’t get home til 4 this morning. I’m beat. Woke up at 8 for his vet appointment.
here is a little snippet from yesterday.



__ https://www.facebook.com/635588026/posts/10156904082668027


----------



## dbrown (Nov 13, 2018)

CONGRATS on your boy's homecoming, and making it through what sounds like a marathon of a day!! Looking forward to more pupdates & pics.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi..i figured it would be quite a day..but YAY...the prize was worth it. I bet you were all happy to get home after his vet appointment. will be waiting for your next post!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry I am just now seeing this, Congratulations!
Enjoyed the video of your road trip. 

Hope you post an update soon.


----------

